# New (old) Panels



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

I just was given these 11 4'x4' 2" thick panels and was hoping for some insight prior to getting them temporarily mounted to take some measurements in the next week or two.

The front is somewhat thick/hard feeling. It's almost as if they were designed to be used with thumb tacks. 
The back side feels like OC703, but I can't be sure as I've not been around it much.
If you peel off the fabric, it looks like you can pull it apart into three pieces. The back <1" with squared edges, the middle <1" with beveled edges and the front roughly 1/8" that's really rigid.

Is anyone familiar with these? 

I think I'll measure them forward facing and backward facing as broadband absorption, replacing my 2" studio foam.
I'm considering cutting these in half and using 3 down each wall-ceiling corner as 2x12 corner traps.

Any thoughts would be a big help.

Here's my room: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ly/64735-eclipses-dedicated-theater-room.html


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Classic iPad upside down pictures mistake! Sorry guys.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like it's tack board to me. I would cut them in 1/2 and double them up to be 2'x4'x4" and either put the hard surfaces facing each other in the middle or peel it off completely.

Bryan


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

I think I'll be peeling it off completely. In that case would you still double up? If I do not double it up, I can space them off the wall ~2".

Are these better for straddling a corner or laying flat on a wall.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would still double up. They're for both positions. For the side reflections and front wall, you can do single thick. Corners and rear wall, 2-3x thick.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

I pulled 4 of my 2x4 2" panels down and replaced them with 4 of these "new" 4x4 2" panels with extremely similar results on all fronts. There was a slight impact on one reflection on ETC and them the below RT60 comparison.

Red=foam
Purple="new" panels


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

eclipse911t said:


> I pulled 4 of my 2x4 2" panels down and replaced them with 4 of these "new" 4x4 2" panels with extremely similar results on all fronts. There was a slight impact on one reflection on ETC and them the below RT60 comparison.
> 
> Red=foam
> Purple="new" panels


If I'm reading this right I think I should leave the foam and concentrate on making bass traps with these as well as full rear wall coverage where there is currently none. 

Side Note: that will use 9 panels, leaving 2 more. How do I go about determining if additional ceiling absorption is better than behind the AT screen?


----------

